# Minecraft is free



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2010)

> I won't be able to get minecraft.net up to speed this weekend, so it'll be free to play until I can fix it.



From Notch's Twitter.

Maybe I should stop being lazy and try it out.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait...
If I download Alpha by the end of the weekend...

I get to keep it forever???? =*D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Wait...
> If I download Alpha by the end of the weekend...
> 
> I get to keep it forever???? =*D


Nope.
http://minecraft.net/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Minecraft is dog sh*it*


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol that game is just a bunch of cartoon cubes play a real mans game like cod i mean really


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> lol that game is just a bunch of cartoon cubes play a real mans game like cod i mean really


*fist pound*


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

What is its usual cost?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> What is its usual cost?


like 10-15 bucks.  heck, it could probably be 5, but I'm not sure.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> What is its usual cost?


Thirteen dollars, and when it goes to beta it will be 26.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 18, 2010)

Its always free with p2p


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it cost?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Its always free with p2p


What? That makes NO sense.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...
When you buy things they usually... cost money.

That's how business works.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Notch can make money.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he sounds like a greedy *censored.5.0*.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked why he was charging money for the game. Like why can't it just be free.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, asking for money for a product he made.
How dare he??


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut.

He is an indie developer, he needs to make a living too.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you sound like a *censored.1.2* right now.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care how?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's life


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical teenage girl bull*censored.2.0* is typical teenage girl bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, maybe so he can actually support himself? Making the game is his job. That's how he puts food on the table.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nou. I dont see why he needs to charge money on a game and not have to work to get the money where he can get a normal job and still earn money.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You side like a di*ck* right now.

Oh wait, that's all the time.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't believe we have to explain the concept of money to a teenager :|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is his job.
He makes the game, people buy the game.
It is just like if he was working for some game company, just he is self employed.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying you care because you posted in the first place


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does work...

He made the game and still updates it...

Thats his job...


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Minecraft is boring honestly. Are there any extra features to the paid version


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS HIS JOB.
He is a programmer. He makes games.

Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then hes just lazy.


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should tell him this via email


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just lazy.
For programming a game from the ground up, selling well over 1 million copies, and still releasing weekly updates and new game modes.
Sure. He's very lazy.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What???

I honestly can't believe what I'm reading.

So you're saying that everyone who makes games is lazy and doesn't have a 'proper' job, so everyone at nintendo, sony, microsoft and all the 2nd and 3rd party developers????


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol guys, we should just stop arguing with L Lawliet. He is 13 you know.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You idiot. That *is* his job. That's like saying "HURRR DURR WHY DO PEOPLE CHARGE MONEY FOR STUFF THEY CREATE WHY CANT THEY JUST GIVE TO US IT FOR FREE HURRR DURRR".


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sits on a chair making a game. Where normal people that have jobs do stuff more active.


Hes lazy.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>programming being lazy and not a real job


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> Lol guys, we should just stop arguing with L Lawliet. He is 13 you know.


.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because using your brain to figure how to code a game is a lot worse than standing around, flipping burgers.


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The president of the United States is lazy cuz he makes his decisions in a chair


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying no one really cares
>trolling an animal crossing site
C:

@peekaboom: i was saying that programming is a pretty hard to do job.  if sitting in a chair and doing a job is lazy, than a lot of jobs must be lazy.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now everyone who works in an office doesn't have a proper job either???

You know, the software that your computer is running right now was probably made  by a group of guys just sitting down all day programming.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

MAYUN! They are sum dumb peeps on here


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you go learn to program. Then create a successful game. Then try to deal with an ungrateful fanbase who yells at you after every update because it didn't include everything that they ever dreamed of.

Then tell us how easy it is.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like saying photography is lazy because all you do is take pictures and do nothing active. Start thinking for once.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab*it*ch


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy that made computers was in a wheelchair.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> MAYUN! They are sum dumb peeps on here


welcome to tbt.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now suspecting utrollin


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ********.. Photography you legit move and do things. 


I walked to a field and took photo's. Thats not lazy.


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the guy that made all computers ever


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably, but she's doing better than that tbt troll person or w/e

@peekaboom: yeah, but do you realize that editing photographs (which most professional photographers do) requires using a computer, which requires sitting down? lulz


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has any relevance how...?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

@peekaboom: yeah, but do you realize that editing photographs (which most professional photographers do) requires using a computer, which requires sitting down? lulz


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't know what she's talking about. I've come to the conclusion that she was dropped on her head as a baby.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying walking to a field is anywhere near active


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @peekaboom: yeah, but do you realize that editing photographs (which most professional photographers do) requires using a computer, which requires sitting down? lulz


And that editing software requires a programmer to write it?
Same with digital cameras, programmers write the software that allows you to even take the pictures.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone who likes pocky was probably dropped on their head.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont sit and edit mine. And they dont sit hours doing that *censored.2.0*.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.

@peekaboom: lol, I'm in a class where you edit photography.  it's not exactly easy if you want a picture to be perfect.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with pocky?


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Walking is being active.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhm, she actually angered some people.

and in case of seriousness, I will explain it here.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>explanation</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Okay, so there are these people that go to work at a "real" job. They go home and are stressed, because physical labor, oh no! Then we have the people who are artists, and I will count game developers under that title. They create things for the people who work at "real jobs" can have some enjoyment, such as video games, music, paintings, yada yada.
And business men just attempt to control them all.</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom has learned that Canadians have issues grasping concepts thanks to TeeBeeTee.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying walking to 1 place once is active


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where are the moderators on this site geez


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m is a pretty good troll. Wanna work with me?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Where are the moderators on this site geez


What moderators?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's overhyped by people.  it was also a joke as well, lol.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping this up so Peeka can't ignore it.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> Peekab00m is a pretty good troll. Wanna work with me?


Im not trolling. im speaking my thoughts.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the field wasn't the only place I went that day.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you're showing us your ignorance?


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys we're getting a little off topic


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

god damn I've never had so much fun in a thread in a while.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, it used to be like a year ago, it's just a pretzel stick covered with a type of chocolate.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, what jobs do you consider active?

Because apparently all people doing paperwork, programing important things, and other random things is lazy thus meaning they should not get a dime.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im spreading my wisdom.  :wink: 


Naw im just saying things. But not trolling.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, and Peeka, my dad works a desk job as a finance manager. Are you saying he's lazy?


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still an idiot, it's not like people who work in offices or at a desk/computer for many hours a day aren't active.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying you have wisdom


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

if the jobs are lazy, then why are people making so much money off of them and why are they a big success?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE LAZY BECAUSE YOU GO TO SCHOOL!!!!!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> if the jobs are lazy, then why are people making so much money off of them and why are they a big success?


Because they are greedy fat asses and should never get paid so we can get all the games we want for free.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I walk around in school.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 18, 2010)

can any1 give me a link to minecraft updates? havent played in awhile.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> That Bell Tree Troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People that work in offices walk to the bathroom.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they walk in and out the doors everyday, to the bus stop / car park / home.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2010)

Pokeman said:
			
		

> can any1 give me a ]If you have the client it automatically updates itself every time you use it.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

the point is, just because you sit around in your job doesn't mean you're lazy.  sure, you're not getting out, but you're still making a living and putting food on the table.  not to mention, people who do programming help technology evolve so it's so much more basic and understanding.  take photoshop for example, it's evolved because of the programmers at adobe who tweaked around and fixed errors.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> the point is, just because you sit around in your job doesn't mean you're lazy.  sure, you're not getting out, but you're still making a living and putting food on the table.  not to mention, people who do programming help technology evolve so it's so much more basic and understanding.  take photoshop for example, it's evolved because of the programmers at adobe who tweaked around and fixed errors.


Niko, you are crazy.
Why would you want to advance in anything?


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> the point is, just because you sit around in your job doesn't mean you're lazy.  sure, you're not getting out, but you're still making a living and putting food on the table.  not to mention, people who do programming help technology evolve so it's so much more basic and understanding.  take photoshop for example, it's evolved because of the programmers at adobe who tweaked around and fixed errors.


No you're wrong, we're all lazy because we develop technology that help us live better lives.

I mean, look at those fat bastards, sitting around in labs all day, developing cures for cancer???

How dare they make money without excessive physical activity.

Photography is what gets you into heaven.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because uh...

oh i'm too lazy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be that daggum rap music


----------

